# Will theCZ 75 SP-01 Phantom be available in the US?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Saw this on the web site. I am very interested since it said to have adjustable backstraps. Had a 75BD had to sell it due to being to big for my hands had trouble reaching trigger and way to heavy for little old me. 
Tried to ask on CZ shooters and CZ forum never get any answers to any of my questions over there.


----------

